# Installazione kde 3.5 problema emerge kopete [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da titolo sto incontrando un'errore durante l'installazione del pacchetto relativo a kopete.

Ho letto e riletto il log, ma non riesco a capire quale sia effettivamente il problema (forse il kernel...uno dei primi che configuro a mano).

Qui dentro non posso incollarlo, wgetpaste mi restituisce un'errore...

Una situazione disperata!

```
ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 49: Called src_compile

environment, line 4485: Called kde_src_compile

environment, line 3245: Called kde_src_compile 'all'
```

Cosa posso postare per dare una mano ad aiutarmi?Last edited by mrl4n on Wed Aug 12, 2009 6:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Non ho parole.

Ma non ti vergogni a impestare il forum con certe oscenità?

Ma dico io, hai mai letto almeno 1 volta le linee guida del forum???

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Come da titolo sto incontrando un'errore durante l'installazione del pacchetto relativo a kopete.
> 
> Cosa posso postare per dare una mano ad aiutarmi?

 

puoi postare semplicemente le ultime 20/30 righe che appaiono quando sovviene l'errore con kopete. Le poche righe da te evidenziate sono un po' scarse...

Inoltre l'output di 

```
emerge --info
```

 può esser d'aiuto

E no, in questo caso non centra nulla il kernel.

----------

## Apetrini

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Qui dentro non posso incollarlo, wgetpaste mi restituisce un'errore...
> 
> Una situazione disperata!
> ...

 

Giusto per capire (e anche un po' per saziare la mia curiosità), cosa vuol dire che non puoi incollarlo qui dentro? Non ti serve wgetpaste.

----------

## mrl4n

```
emerge --info
```

 E' visibile qui.

Quello che sono riuscito a recuperare del messaggio d'errore invece è visibile   qui

Il log è forse troppo grande e non trovo il sistema per incollarlo da nessuna parte...

----------

## Apetrini

Continuo a non capire, posso sapere il motivo per cui non puoi postare qui dentro gli errori ?

Perche stai usando un servizio esterno come dpaste.com per i log e quant'altro ???

Chiariamo una cosa, il forum gentoo non è il tuo consulente personale per i tuoi problemi, è il forum di una comunità!!!!

Se usi servizi esterni al forum per riportare errori, log e altro materiale utile alla comprensione e/o risoluzione del problema, il thread diventa utile soltanto a te (e questo va contro i principi del forum che vogliono thread utili all'intera comunità).

Se tra 1 mese i tuoi bellissimi link (dpaste.com & company) vanno a puttane, mi dici come faranno gli utenti futuri a trarre giovamento da questa discussione (visto che non possono capire se il loro problema è inerente o meno)??? Per non parlare della ricerca sul forum, ovviamente il materiale che posti esternamente non è indicizzato. Ora ci mancherebbe altro che magari qualcuno posta la soluzione stessa su dpaste.com cosi siamo sicuri all 100% di fottere gli utenti futuri.

Sono stato abbastanza chiaro o c'è qualche punto oscuro? Perché se è cosi basta dirlo.

Tornando al problema:

Allora l'errore di compilazione è ancora troppo corto. Inizia con

```

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xb01): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget(

)'

```

Quel undefined reference puo essere causato da un header o un file incluso mancante (magari un po' piu riportato sopra), anche un errore nel makefile (ma dubito visto che dovrebbe essere software ultra testato).

P.s. sei sicuro di avere la flag opengl sulle qt3 ??? E poi non abbiamo(non conosciamo) la tua versione delle qt.

----------

## Apetrini

Ah ecco il problema, come pensavo è la flag opengl.

C'è un bug aperto su bugs.gentoo.org, precisamente qui https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274047 e precisamente il commento numero 8 spiega la soluzione.

----------

## mrl4n

Non posso postare qui dentro gli errori, perchè non mi incolla il testo all'interno della finestra di edit del post.

Ti ringrazio per le indicazioni, so benissimo che il forum è una comunità, quindi cerchiamo di usare un linguaggio appropriato!!

Se hai qualche problema possiamo risolvere la cosa in privato, evitiamo di usare spazi comuni per perdite di tempo utili a nessuno.

P.S. non avevo fin'ora pensato ad usare anche bugzilla come riferimento per risolvere i problemi, grazie per il suggerimento...  :Wink: 

----------

## Apetrini

Codice di errore:

```

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::~AVDeviceConfig()':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xb01): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::~QGLWidget(

)'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, ch

ar const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0xc96): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(Q

Widget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

.libs/avdeviceconfig.o: In function `AVDeviceConfig::AVDeviceConfig(QWidget*, ch

ar const*, QStringList const&)':

avdeviceconfig.cpp:(.text+0x1156): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::QGLWidget(

QWidget*, char const*, QGLWidget const*, unsigned int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [kcm_kopete_avdeviceconfig.la] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kope

te-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config/avdevice'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kope

te-3.5.10/kopete/kopete/config'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kope

te-3.5.10/kopete/kopete'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kope

te-3.5.10/kopete'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/work/kope

te-3.5.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4485:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3245:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r

4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3

.5.10-r4/temp/environment'.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4:

 * 

 * ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.10-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4485:  Called kde_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3245:  Called kde_src_compile 'all'

 *             environment, line 3260:  Called kde_src_compile 'make'

 *             environment, line 3252:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   emake || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make"

 *  The die message:

 *   died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6400_@_2.13GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 09 Aug 2009 14:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog kde mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl svg sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Nessun problema personale. Il fatto che tu creda che post di questo tipo siano perdite di tempo non mi trova d'accordo sulla faccenda, il fatto che le soluzioni ci siano ma vengono perse è un problema importante.

Non c'è cosa piu irritante che trovare la soluzione, sapere che c'è, ma non poter accederci perche il link è scaduto o altro. Non è forse un dramma per problemi del tipo che hai postato tu, visto che c'è una copia della soluzione in bugs.gentoo.org, ma se la soluzione non fosse cosi nota e il problema piu raro...

Questa discussione, ripeto, ci porta su un problema importante e siccome non sei il primo che ha usato dpaste & company per "postare informazioni", mi chiedo se è il caso di contattare qualche moderatore per esplicitare un po' meglio questa cosa sulle linee guida o quantomeno prendere una posizione/decisione ufficiale in merito.

Aspettiamo che passi di qui un moderatore e sentiamo il suo parere.

----------

## mrl4n

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non c'è cosa più brutta che cercare una soluzione ad un problema, trovarla e non poterci accedere per un messaggio del tipo "Impossibile visualizzare la pagina"...

Ho utilizzato dpaste perchè da shell di X non avevo modo di incollare i risultati dei comandi e il log, ho letto e conosco le linee guida del forum sono d'accordo e cerco nel limite del possibile di rispettarle sempre.

Grazie di nuovo per l'aiuto.

----------

